# Understanding the Show Ring



## Fur Elite (Nov 4, 2009)

Not quite. First of all, it doesn't matter how many dogs there are. There are always different classes to enter. Some shows may have additional classes (like not all shows have the 12-18 month class), but when you enter there are classes to choose from. Usually 6-9 mo, 9-12 mo, bred by class, american bred (not always), open class, specials. In a small show, there may be one puppy 6-9 and one open dog. They still go into the ring in their class (of course they get first place) then go against each other in the winners class.

It is actually in the Winners class were you get points. So the winners dog gets points, and the winners bitch gets points (both according to the schedule of points for that area). The winners dog and winners bitch both compete for best of variety against any specials that may be there. 

There is also a confusing situation potential known as the "cross over". To illustrate, let's say it was a major in dogs but not in bitches. If the bitch later goes on to beat the winners dog in the BOV competition, she "crosses over" and gets the major points instead of the one or two points she earned as WB.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Fur Elite said:


> Not quite. First of all, it doesn't matter how many dogs there are. There are always different classes to enter. Some shows may have additional classes (like not all shows have the 12-18 month class), but when you enter there are classes to choose from. Usually 6-9 mo, 9-12 mo, bred by class, american bred (not always), open class, specials. In a small show, there may be one puppy 6-9 and one open dog. They still go into the ring in their class (of course they get first place) then go against each other in the winners class.
> 
> It is actually in the Winners class were you get points. So the winners dog gets points, and the winners bitch gets points (both according to the schedule of points for that area). The winners dog and winners bitch both compete for best of variety against any specials that may be there.
> 
> There is also a confusing situation potential known as the "cross over". To illustrate, let's say it was a major in dogs but not in bitches. If the bitch later goes on to beat the winners dog in the BOV competition, she "crosses over" and gets the major points instead of the one or two points she earned as WB.


Thanks for that info Fur Elite I was confused about the points still as well !

You made it crystal clear to me now lol


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Yep, that's the best description I've read so far, thank you!


----------



## Fur Elite (Nov 4, 2009)

Some clarification on the "cross over". In the scenario I described above, the bitch only has to be "Best of Winners" to get the cross over major points. One of the Specials (if present) can win Best of Variety (and then progress to the group ring), and if the bitch is then selected as Best of Winners, she gets the cross over. But if the judge selects the dog as the BOW, the bitch does not get the major points.


----------

